# Canada GooseP8R7



## bank runner

I took this pic back in September a friend of mine a big waterfowl hunter turned in the bling number and got the scoop on this bird a female too young to fly when banded 6-23-2015 near Cookeville, Putnam County, Tennessee band# 1168-66887


----------



## floater99

Band is looking a little tight


----------



## butchers.

go get a pellet gun and drive thru the park at night and whack him. there are was a call maker that thought this was the right thing to do to make himself look good.


----------



## lawrence1

Killed this Goose over a decade ago near Loudonville. It was banded 9 months earlier at Blackwater NWR in Maryland’s Eastern Shore.


----------



## Gotworms

Kill em boys lol


----------

